# Looking for a new log splitter, any suggestions



## smabon (Jun 16, 2009)

I am starting to think about purchasing a new log splitter for myself.  Currently my father and I are sharing the old Didier log splitter and it is kind of a pain in the butt to arrange times to use it.  I don't have a lot to spend, probably can spend up to $1200 but would rather keep it under $1000.  Any suggestions on what to look for and where to look and which brand/models to look at.  I plan on splitting about 4 to 5 cords a year.  I have been looking on craigslist to see what pops up but I usually don't have much luck with craigslist.  Usually a day late or a dollar short.  Did see a H/V 21 ton splitter by White that was a couple of years for $800.  Is that a good deal?  Thanks for your time and suggestions.


----------



## stee6043 (Jun 16, 2009)

Three weeks ago I took the plunge and picked up a Troy Built 27 ton from Lowes.  $1350 or so was the sticker and you can find 10% off coupons all over the place.  Great splitter, smooth runner, Honda motor.  I was looking at my local Tractor Supply store but they wanted another $300 for a splitter with the Honda motor (which I wanted).

All of my reading seemed to suggest you'll want something in the 22 ton range (or more) for typical hardwood processing.  I've run some pretty crazy wood through my Troy Built in the last couple of weeks with no problems...


----------



## smokinj (Jun 16, 2009)

+1 on the same splitter and price. Doesnt matter what you put in there something going to give.


----------



## triptester (Jun 16, 2009)

For the amount of wood you will be splitting almost any splitter will fill your needs.
Most people only look for how much power a splitter has . I think it is better to see how operater friendly the splitter is. Do you have to spend alot of time bent over ? Do you have to reach over or around the machine to get the wood that needs to be resplit?  Will you be tripping on tires that are to close? Get up close  when buying a splitter don't stand back to admire it.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jun 16, 2009)

Farenheit 454 said:
			
		

> Currently my father and I are sharing the old Didier log splitter...


Since you probably know what you like and what you hate about the splitter you're using, you should base the decision on your own past experience.  It's one thing to have pet peaves WRT to a borrowed or rented splitter and yet another to have buyer's remorse about some feature you didn't give thought to.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 16, 2009)

the splitter's out there are all close in how they work, price would be the main point if comprairing simlar models mtd,troy built, husky, habor freight.Iam sure there more.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 16, 2009)

triptester said:
			
		

> For the amount of wood you will be splitting almost any splitter will fill your needs.
> Most people only look for how much power a splitter has . I think it is better to see how operater friendly the splitter is. Do you have to spend alot of time bent over ? Do you have to reach over or around the machine to get the wood that needs to be resplit?  Will you be tripping on tires that are to close? Get up close  when buying a splitter don't stand back to admire it.




How's this for getting close? No reaching for controls (in picture the right hand is on the control). Not bending over, etc.






That splitter is a 20 ton with a 5 hp B & S engine. In the many cords we've split since getting this splitter we've had exactly one piece that we could not split. Nasty knotty elm. I probably could have split it if I'd have worked on it a bit but that one piece was not worth it. I threw it on the brush pile. But 20 ton will split almost anything. The trend seems to be for bigger as most of the public think that bigger is better. No sense in getting more than you need.

For me, I say do not buy a splitter where you have to split horizontally. The reason is you have to lift every block of wood before splitting it. I prefer to sit while splitting as it is the easiest method. I can simply roll the block of wood onto the splitting plate with my left hand; no lifting. If more than one split in the block, like the one pictured, you just sit one aside while splitting the other and again, one handed get the other half on to split. I don't mind work but hate to work any harder than necessary.


----------



## stee6043 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think splitting while sitting would destroy my back.  Don't you find yourself bent at the waist all the time picking up the half-rounds to split a second time?  Sure looks comfy though....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 16, 2009)

99% of the time they stay standing, so no, it is not difficult at all. Actually I have a terrible back and that is the real reason that I choose to sit. It becomes a lot easier than standing or stooping or even kneeling. So yes, it is comfy.


----------



## wldm09 (Jun 17, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> 99% of the time they stay standing, so no, it is not difficult at all. Actually I have a terrible back and that is the real reason that I choose to sit. It becomes a lot easier than standing or stooping or even kneeling. So yes, it is comfy.



I love splitting the way your picture shows.  I use the tires of the splitter to hold the next one I want to split and I was able to split two full cords, by myself, in about 2 hours.  I was moving, but, that's pretty fast.  What brand are you running there?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 17, 2009)

It's an MTD, which is really the same thing as a Huskee.

I agree with you. You can split a lot of wood in a little time just working by yourself. You learn little tricks to speed things up. And yes, I do lean some splits against a tire the same as you. If I have a big log, I split it in half and move the left side away while I continue on the other side.

Yes, it is comfortable while splitting this way but naturally the manufacturers do not recommend it.

Also making kindling is extremely fast and easy this way.


----------



## Classic6048 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well I must chime in and say I love the first and hopefully last splitter I will ever buy.......My 33ton northstar, this thing will not be stopped. Wow what a nicely engineered machine right down to the auto idle feature, 9hp gx honda motor (not their cheap motor) 16 gpm dual stage pump, ect. This thing is no joke its HD! For 1800.00$ vertical & horizontal........best deal!


----------



## Northwind (Jun 18, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> triptester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree,

I just borrowed a white 21 ton (MTD) from a friend to finish up my last 4 cords and I found it allot easier splitting vertical!  Not only easier but faster for me with or without someone else on the lever.  I enjoy splitting with a maul but will be saving up for a splitter next year.


----------



## smabon (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input.  So are MTD, Huskee, Speeco, Troy Bilt pretty much the same splitter?  Are they made by the same company?


----------



## triptester (Jun 22, 2009)

MTD is the parent company of  Troy built, White, Yardman, Cub Cadet, and Husky ( Home Depot). Plus they also manufacture splitters for Craftsman.

Speeco makes Speeco and TSC Huskee splitters.


----------



## Spikem (Jun 22, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> 99% of the time they stay standing, so no, it is not difficult at all. Actually I have a terrible back and that is the real reason that I choose to sit. It becomes a lot easier than standing or stooping or even kneeling. So yes, it is comfy.



I can chime in to agree.  I would absolutely not buy a splitter that didn't go vertically.

BTW, I have put a number of hours in on a Troy Built 27 ton horizontal/vertical and I never used it in horizontal mode.  (Of course, my smallest round was 18" in diameter.)


----------



## Spikem (Jun 22, 2009)

triptester said:
			
		

> MTD is the parent company of  Troy built, White, Yardman, Cub Cadet, and Husky ( Home Depot). Plus they also manufacture splitters for Craftsman.
> 
> Speeco makes Speeco and TSC Huskee splitters.



From what I hear (and, please, if I'm wrong, let me know!), you want to stick with a unit that has a Honda engine.


----------



## fespo (Jun 23, 2009)

I think you can find something you might like at this site but i don't think for $1200.00.  


http://www.timberwolfcorp.com/


----------



## 11 Bravo (Jun 23, 2009)

Agreed Spike.......thats what settled me on the 28 ton Huskee at Tractor Supply.........It had a 6hp Honda engine on it..........Put 10-15 cords through it and nothing has stopped it......I think it was $ 1300 or so on sale......


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 23, 2009)

Spikem said:
			
		

> triptester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMHO, Honda engines are nice, but I wouldn't let the engine a splitter comes with be the only determining factor in my purchase decision.  I also wouldn't pay a lot extra to get a Honda over a B&S;or other brand...  From all that I've heard, there isn't a lot of difference in the reliability of the different OPE engine brands these days.

FWIW, Subaru-Robin engines, and many of the so-called "China Clone" engines are essentially the same as the Honda engines, down to being able to interchange parts...  The S-R engines are reputed to be every bit as good as the Hondas for less money, while the CC engines are somewhat of an unknown, but for the price....  (HF sells their 6hp "Greyhound" engine for a bit over $100 for instance)  I figure that if the rest of the unit is sound, the engine isn't a big deal - use the machine till the original engine quits and then repower with your choice...

Gooserider


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 23, 2009)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Spikem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly GR . . . while I would have preferred a Honda engine I too had heard that the B&S;engines were pretty reliable, parts were cheap enough and as you said in this day and age if the thing really crapped out bad I could simply pull the engine and put in an engine of my own choice . . . as such the power unit was not my primary determining factor in choosing what splitter I bought.


----------



## smabon (Jun 23, 2009)

triptester said:
			
		

> MTD is the parent company of  Troy built, White, Yardman, Cub Cadet, and Husky ( Home Depot). Plus they also manufacture splitters for Craftsman.
> 
> Speeco makes Speeco and TSC Huskee splitters.




If troy built, white, yardman, cub cadet, husky, and craftsman splitters are built by MTD do they all have the same specs for say a 22 ton splitter?  I mean, are they the same splitter but with different colored paint and stickers on it?  Or does each of the companies have different specs that MTD builds for them, such as each of the 22 ton splitters have different engine type or size on them.

So if MTD and Speeco are the parent companies, who is better?  What are your toughts.


----------



## triptester (Jun 23, 2009)

Pro DIY said:
			
		

> triptester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All splitter manufacturers are actually metal fabricators. They make the frame and then assemble parts made by other companies to end up with a finished splitter.
Engines are generally Briggs, Honda, or Robin/Subaru. Hydraulic pumps are either Haldex/Barnes or MTE. Control valves are made by Prince , Energy , or Brave. Cylinders are manufactured by various companies and rarely are brand identifiable.

Companies sometimes use slightly different combinations of components for their different brands, but many times it is only  paint and decals.

It is very difficult to compare splitters because engine and hydraulic components combinations are often the same between different brands. A small Timberwolf splitter can have the same hydraulic  components and engine as a MTD.


----------



## CK-1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Get a splitter thats within your budget.   Someone in this thread made a very good point in terms of getting a splitter.    Get whats comfortable for you thats in your budget.   I have a 22-Ton Huskee I purchased from Tractor Supply.   It has split everything I have thrown at it and starts everytime.   My budget wasn't in range for the 28-Ton with the Honda engine, but I couldn't see myself paying more for just a different engine and a little more HP.   I do residential splitting, not commercial.

Here are some pics I took a few weeks ago.   I'm splitting wood I found on CraigsList..


----------



## Hurricane (Jun 24, 2009)

I went to Tractor supply this morning with my dad to get him the 22 ton splitter. 
I see people on here saying it is on sale and some get an additional 10% coupon for a price of $899. I was looking to get it for $999. The guy there told me he never saw them on sale and never heard of a 10% coupon. He also said the TSC stores run independent sales and that each store is different. Do you guys agree with this ? For $200 I will drive to the next store but will they work with me on the price over the phone ? I do not want to spend $200 on gas to drive to all of the stores around.

How do you think I should proceed ? Trying to save my dad a few bucks.


----------



## CK-1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hurricane said:
			
		

> I went to Tractor supply this morning with my dad to get him the 22 ton splitter.
> I see people on here saying it is on sale and some get an additional 10% coupon for a price of $899. I was looking to get it for $999. The guy there told me he never saw them on sale and never heard of a 10% coupon. He also said the TSC stores run independent sales and that each store is different. Do you guys agree with this ? For $200 I will drive to the next store but will they work with me on the price over the phone ? I do not want to spend $200 on gas to drive to all of the stores around.
> 
> How do you think I should proceed ? Trying to save my dad a few bucks.



I got mine a few years ago on sale for $899 (with a coupon) around this time of year.   A month prior to purchasing I signed up on their emailing list and received a coupon weeks later...


----------



## smabon (Jun 24, 2009)

CK-1 said:
			
		

> Hurricane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 or 4 months ago I signed up on their emailing list and all they sent me was a $5.00 off your next in store purchase coupon or 10% off an internet order.  Would really like to get one of those 10% off coupons.  I have heard that in the past they will give you 10% off your purchase if you sign up for their credit card.  I have heard on the news that it is worth while talking to the manager and see if they can take 10 or 15 percent off.  Just tell them that you are trying to decide between their splitter and the splitter from Home depot or lowes, which ever is closest and if they could take something off you will by theirs today.  It doesn't hurt to ask.  I have also heard that this is something to try if you have a couple of the stores near you so if the manager says no you can just walk out and go to another tractor supply and either try again or pay the full price.  You might want to have in hand a 10% off coupon from home depot or lowes and see if they will take that.  I know that lowes will take Home depots coupons maybe tractor supply will also.  I have a couple of tractor supply stores around me if I was you I would try my luck at one of them.  If the manager says no then I would say.  "well dad lets head over to Home depot, I have this 10% off coupon lets go get that one"  I would be interesting to see what the manager would say then.  Then I would head over to the other Tractor supply, for me it is only a 20 minute drive, and see what that manager would do for us and purchase it there.  just my 2 cents.  best of luck.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jun 25, 2009)

Pro DIY said:
			
		

> Looking for a new log splitter, any suggestions



Just one.  Is a "log splitter" the same thing as a "hydraulic woodsplitter"?


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 25, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Pro DIY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe - Hydraulic Woodsplitter is a subset of log splitters...  

Log splitter can also refer to non-hydraulic units (i.e. a Supersplit) or manual tools such as axes or mauls...  

It is also sometimes used to refer to the operator of said manual tools - i.e. a spouse, or adolescent offspring, as in "I don't need a hydraulic woodsplitter, give my kid Lizzie an axe and she'll make a great log splitter" (quote attributed to the late Mr. Borden) :lol: 

Gooserider


----------



## kgreer (Jun 26, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> It's an MTD, which is really the same thing as a Huskee.
> 
> I agree with you. You can split a lot of wood in a little time just working by yourself. You learn little tricks to speed things up. And yes, I do lean some splits against a tire the same as you. If I have a big log, I split it in half and move the left side away while I continue on the other side.
> 
> ...



Huskee wood splitters are made by Special Products Company (SpeeCo) not MTD.


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 26, 2009)

Note that splitter brands are confusing...  As I noted elsewhere, it is hard to keep track of all the names that MTD builds stuff under, but one of the names that MTD uses is "Husk*y*" which is a brand sold at Home Despot (and possibly other places)

However, SPEECO makes a "Husk*ee*" brand, that is sold at Tractor Supply Co.

Different companies, with different products, using slightly different designs.

IOW, Spelling counts...

Far as I know, Husquavarna so far has (fortunately) not entered the splitter market, or things could get really confusing....


----------



## John_M (Jun 27, 2009)

Huricane, moneytalks. If you follow my suggestion below, think of how you are going to get the new splitter home if the dealer agrees to the deal. 

I would get 9 - $100.00 bills. Walk into the TSC of your choice and say: "I want to purchase that brand new 22 ton hydraulic log splitter you have sitting out front. Here is all the money I have (show him the 9 - $100 bills). Assuming all the fluids are installed and properly topped off, I am willing to spend my entire log splitter budget right here and now". 

I have used this process in the past and others have used the process on me and in every case, the green money in a person's hand has closed the deal. 

Good Luck, 

John_M


----------



## 11 Bravo (Jun 27, 2009)

John M, my grandfather used that method often along with "Can ya do any better than that" while pointing at the price and holding cash in the other.......worked every time...........


----------



## Hurricane (Jun 27, 2009)

I will try it at another TSC next week and let you know if it worked. I did ask can you do better I will take it now and he said no. I did not have the cash showing.


----------



## kbrown (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not sure how well this would go over, but I noticed only one person using a Harbor Freight brand splitter? I really like them as a place to buy tools and supplies that if I happen to break them or loose them after a while, I don't loose any sleep. The biggest thing I got from them has been a 21gln vertical air compressor and have loved it until now....loosing oil somewhere; runs a short time then kicks the breaker off. However, it's also 5 years old and got much use out of it. I get the 20% off coupons in the email almost weekly; they have added lots of splitters to their line up and wonder if that wouldn't be a good deal? They don't post the price online, you have to call the store to make sure what model, if any, they have in stock but let's say you can get a $1300 splitter for $1000. Isn't that a good deal?


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 29, 2009)

Gee, I never get the 20% off coupons - don't know why they aren't sending them to me - I do get emailed weekly sales from them, but no coupons...

I also have been told by the store in Worcester, MA (the closest one to me) that they never carry the splitters or some of the other big items - I ended up purchasing my splitter from their website, still wasn't a bad deal...

I agree, HF tools are not what you want to try and earn a living with, but most of the stuff I've gotten from them has been reasonably decent - they are good for tools that you need for one or two uses, but not every day tasks...

If you look at my threads on it, you will see that while I've done some mods on my unit, mostly I've been pretty happy with it.  There are a few other folks on the forum that I know have HF units and most have been reasonably happy with them.

Gooserider


----------



## JoeyD (Jun 29, 2009)

Goose, try this site: http://www.harborfreight22.com/save/

I signed up several times and never got the % off coupons until I used this link. Now I get them every other week or so.
BTW I put a bogus company name the last time (don't know if this made a difference).


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 29, 2009)

I get buried in email sales fliers, coupons and paper catalogs from HF. On the splitters they are one of the "ship to store" items now. They will ship them in with the stores stock order so you don't have to pay freight.

http://www.harborfreightusa.com/html/special_orders/index.html?r=5001_118046


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 30, 2009)

JoeyD said:
			
		

> Goose, try this site: http://www.harborfreight22.com/save/
> 
> I signed up several times and never got the % off coupons until I used this link. Now I get them every other week or so.
> BTW I put a bogus company name the last time (don't know if this made a difference).



Thanks for the pointer - I've just signed up there, will see if it helps...

Gooserider


----------



## CK-1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Pro DIY said:
			
		

> CK-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tractor Supply has 10% off all on-line orders..


----------



## Hurricane (Jul 3, 2009)

You cannot order Splitters online from Tractor Supply, so that coupon will not work. 
I have not been back to the store yet, I am not in NEED of one now my dad wants one and I figured I will split the cost with him. I have 2 years supply C/S/S already.


----------



## zzr7ky (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi - 

I just wheeled a 27 Ton Troy Built /Honda powered into the garage.  List $1399... After manager discount (I asked for) and 10% off coupon for the Post Office Move package. ... $1140 included tax.   I like the unit.  It's light enough I was able to wheel it into the garage my myself.

All the best, 
Mike P


----------



## bsa0021 (Jul 4, 2009)

How did you get the "Manager Discount" and 10% off?


----------



## flewism (Jul 7, 2009)

Then wait for a deal,  That 22 ton huskee was on sale for $999  earlier in the year, and that's what I paid for mine four summers ago.  I got 10% off that price then by opening a TSC credit card and that promotion was 10% your first purchase and 90 days same as cash.  Then you just close the account.  Home Depot, Lowes TSC, all have these kind of promotions or at least they use to.


----------



## wendell (Jul 7, 2009)

What a great thread. Now I know what Dennis looks like!  :snake:


----------

